# CT- Owner dies- 10 senior cats will be PTS by family members



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

CT- Owner dies- 10 senior cats will be PTS by family members! Crosspost!

Crossposting only:

For more info and exact location of cats, 
contact Susan at: [email protected]
Even if you cannot take in one of these precious senior cats, please 
CROSSPOST and spread the word! (Descriptions of cats at bottom of 
email). Also, I apologize if you received this post already. Thank 
you!
-Heidi W. Colchester, CT

URGENT -Owner Dies- Beloved Cats to be Destroyed 

>Dear Animal Lover, 
> A devoted animal lover and pet owner unexpectedly passed away, 
leaving her 10 healthy cats without their beloved owner and soon 
without a home. A friend of Our Companions, Donna had a great 
affinity for her cats and was truly devoted to their care. 
> 
>The cherished cats are at the mercy of family members who will have 
the cats euthanized -one family member even threatened to just "open 
the door" releasing these senior, indoor cats out into the winter - 
if they are not adopted - immediately! 
> 
>Donna had rescued each and every one of her cats and to see them 
senselessly killed would not be what she would have wanted. In her 
honor, Our Companions is working closely with the family (they've 
agreed to give us three weeks) to campaign to find a home for each 
and every one of these cats. 
> 
>Please help by: 
* Forwarding this email to all of your animal loving 
>friends 
> 
>* Consider adopting - senior cats are difficult to 
>adopt- we need compassionate people to help 
> 
>* Spread the word- print this email and post it 
>around!

Please help us. Call Susan Linker at (860) 242-9999, ext. 1 for more 
information. Or email Susan at [email protected]. 
> 
>Thank you in advance and we will let you know how this case 
develops. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
>Annie 
> 
>Annie is an adorable and healthy 6 year-old short- 
>haired black and white spayed female. She is sweet 
>and really just LOVES PEOPLE! Indeed, she's very 
>social and outgoing. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
>Batch 
> 
>Batch is a 10 year-old Siamese mix. He's a healthy, 
>neutered mail and he is one of a kind. He's a long, 
>silly looking kitty with big fangs. Indeed, he's a site 
>to behold. He's friendly outgoing and tons of fun. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
>Dustin 
> 
>Dustin is a 14 year-old grey tiger, short-haired 
>neutered male. He is shy, but sweet and undeniably 
>handsome. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
>Crickett 
> 
>Crickett is a 13 year-old orange Persian mix. He's a 
>healthy, neutered male who is outgoing, loving and 
>oh so cuddly. Pick him up, and he won't let you let 
>go. He's a big kisser too. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Toby 
> 
>Toby is a large grey short-haired 10 year-old 
>neutered male cat. He is sweet as can be, but 
>rather shy and would prefer and quiet and calm 
>environment. He would surely thrive in a peaceful 
>place. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
>Mickey 
> 
>Micky is a 9 year-old orange, neutered male. He's 
>super sweet and cuddly as can be! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
>Hannah 
> 
>Hannah is an 11 year-old blue cream long-haired 
>tortie mix. She's a healthy, spayed female, and as 
>you can tell from the picture, she's very shy. Hannah 
>would be happiest in a quiet, loving home. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
>Kato 
> 
>Kato is a sweet and healthy 13 year-old, short-haired 
>orange and white neutured male. Kato is strikingly 
>beautiful and very loving - a real pleasure to have by 
>your side. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
>Stella 
> 
>Stella is a 13 year old tortie that is sweet and 
>loving. She doesn't need much, just a peaceful home 
>where she can nap on her heating pad and be cuddle 
>with people. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Won't you please help? Please consider adopting one 
>of these beautiful kitties. If you cannot adopt, 
>please forward this to as many animal lovers as you 
>can. 
> 
>Sincerely, 
>Susan Linker 
>Our Companions Animal Sanctuary 
> 
>~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
>email: [email protected] 
>phone: 860-242-9999 
>web: http://www.ourcompanions.com/


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, this is really sad. There are two really sweet older cats in a cage at Pet Supplies Plus whose owner died, and they tug at my heart every time I go in there, but I've got my hands full already.


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Does anyone know whether or not any of these precious furbabies have found loving and worthy homes yet? 
Tim, I understand exactly how you feel. I too can't go into a PetSmart or SuperPet store without looking at the cats that are there. I wish that I could take them all home with me, but I know that it would kill my hubby. (He is alergic to cats, but he loves our two to death).


----------



## Snowbaby (Jul 6, 2004)

Does anyone have an update on these kitties? It's hard to not know.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

I just posted this information on the Animalnetwork Cat Fancy forum.


----------

